# 50 ac filter noise!?!?



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I just recently did a thorough cleaning on it, as it was getting gunked up and noisy. After a couple days with the clean AC again, it was making really annoying noises that happen every 10 minutes or so, I can time it and know when the next time it's noise is going to occur. It's super noisy, and I don't think my fish like it a lot either  The sound of the noise it makes is as if something that's not supposed to be in the impeller got in there. But I JUST cleaned it again, and it's still doing them same thing! I'm not liking it.. the tank's in my room, and I can't sleep.. Can anyone diagnose this problem?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

most likely, your shaft in the motor is worn out causing your impeller to make the noise.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Is there anything I could do about this?


----------



## 1843 (Oct 23, 2010)

I seem to remember that you used to be able to get spare parts for the Aquaclear hobs (maybe at King Eds in Burnaby?), but my usual method would be to buy a new one and keep the old one for spare parts.


----------

